# Shrimp and Angelfish



## bbentler

I am looking to buy some Cherry Shrimp for my planted aquarium that I am starting up. It is decently planted and will thicken out I imagine pretty fast as the next few weeks progress. However, in about two weeks or so I want to put in some angelfish. Do you think the population of the shrimp will be able to keep up with the amount that the angelfish will eat? Am I just wasting money and time or do you think if I plan it right I could have them living in the tank together?


----------



## oblongshrimp

my angels ate my rummynose tetras....i think they will destroy your population in quick order. The problem with them is they can eat even the largest cherry's. Normally if you lose a few babies it doesn't hurt the population much because they breed so quickly but if the adults are fair game also then it quickly changes.


----------



## starrystarstarr

They will hunt and eat every cherry shrimp in that tank. You would have to separate them.


----------



## BryceM

Zero chance of success. Angels _might_ be OK with something as large as bamboo shrimp, maybe even big amanos if they had tons of places to hide. Other than that, you're probably out of luck.


----------



## bbentler

Pretty much either Angelfish or Shrimp, huh?


----------



## jpmtotoro

my angels and amanos were fine for a while... but by the time the angels got close to adult size, everything started to hide. the amanos survived, but only by hiding 100% of the time. even the snails i had were targets for the angels... they'd pluck 'em off the glass and crush them and eat them. heck, my angels even ate my duckweed! angels are "peaceful" fish... but anything that can fit in their mouth, they will eat. and i doubt your cherries would stand much of a chance unless you provided LOTS of cover. LOTS. but then you'd never see your RCS, either.


----------



## oblongshrimp

you could probably do something like red claw macros but only the larger adults would survive and they may grab at the angelfish at night.


----------



## tex627

how bout u get some other kind of fish w/ cherries?


----------



## bbentler

I would but I love myself Angelfish!


----------



## wmsvn

well, I am about to do exactly the same thing.  This weekend I am going to add 10 angles (nickle size) into 46G plant tank with some some cherry shrimps. Since I those shrimp are not as red as I want on my last trade, and I don't want to throw them away, so I put them in the that tank for about 2 weeks.


----------



## howie

I have cherries and amano shrimps in a 90 gallon with 4 large discus. They don't even look at the shrimps.


----------



## Valthenya

wmsvn said:


> well, I am about to do exactly the same thing.  This weekend I am going to add 10 angles (nickle size) into 46G plant tank with some some cherry shrimps. Since I those shrimp are not as red as I want on my last trade, and I don't want to throw them away, so I put them in the that tank for about 2 weeks.


i would like to take a moment to point out that these are animals... and you could always sell them or give them away if you dislike them so much... trade them in at a LFS


----------



## tex627

howie said:


> I have cherries and amano shrimps in a 90 gallon with 4 large discus. They don't even look at the shrimps.


they probably pick off one once in a while. you just dont see them. i kept cherries in a 2.5 w/o fish and i got over 30 babies/batch others who have kept them with fish dont seem to get as much as i do w/o fish. but if fish do pick off one once in a while it doesnt effect the population which is probably why you havent noticed. also your tank is a 90 gallon so theres probably a lot of hiding space for shrimp.


----------



## Newt

My Angelfish eat full grown Ghost shrimp, male guppies and even had one large female that began eating my Cardinals. Tiny RCSs will be a quick meal. Who doesnt like shrimp?


----------

